# جامعة الزقازيق > شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية > الفرقة الأولى >  المحاضرة الثالثة online لطلاب الفرقة الأولى شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية - Criminology

## د.شيماء عطاالله

الطلاب الأعزاء 

طلاب الفرقة الأولى شبعة اللغة الإنجليزية 

مرفق لينك المحاضرة الثالثة online لمادة Criminology

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adoY5nVDj1M

مع خالص دعواتي بالتوفيق والسداد

----------

